# Information on guppy and swordtail



## frutte (Mar 21, 2006)

http://aquariumlore.blogspot.com/2006_03_13_aquariumlore_archive.html gives information on guppies 

http://aquariumlore.blogspot.com/2006_03_11_aquariumlore_archive.html is a good site for swordtails


----------

